# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  On / Off ανεμιστήρων υπολογιστή μέσω θερμοκρασίας.

## Πατέντες

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω δει αυτό και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν μπορώ να βάλω ένα άλλο transistor στη θέση του, επειδή το έχω ήδη!!! :Biggrin: 
Οι ανεμιστήρες που θέλω να δουλέψω είναι 12v το πολύ 10 watts. Το transistor είναι το s9013.
Κατά βάση θέλω να παίρνω μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας μέσα από το κουτί του υπολογιστή και να ανοίγουν και να κλείνουν αναλόγος.

----------


## michaelcom

Το τρανσιστορ ως τι ειναι εκει? σαν διακοπτης? σαν σενσορας?

Δωσε σχηματικο αν μπορεις.

----------


## Πατέντες

Επίσης ξέχασα να πω ότι οι ανεμιστήρες είναι αυτοί που θα ψύχουν το εσωτερικό του κουτιού, όχι από cpu, gpu κτλ.
control.gif

----------


## michaelcom

Λοιπον καταρχην αυτο ειναι φετ οχι τρανζιστορ.

Μετα αυτο δεν κανει on/off η ακομα καλυτερα δεν ειναι ή on ή off ειναι σε ενδιαμεσες καταστασεις (αναλογικα δλδ) δηλαδη προσπαθει να κρατησει την θερμοκρασια σταθερη και το πετυχαινει με το να αλλαζει τις στροφες του/των ανεμιστηρων.

Δυστηχως το s9013 ειναι και για πολυ μικρα ρευματα (οποτε δεν κανει) αλλα και ειναι τρανζιστορ που παλι δεν κανει. Μπορω να σου βρω κυκλωματα που δουλευουν με τρανζιστορς αλλα ειναι λιιιγοοο ποιο περιπλοκα απο αυτο.

----------


## Πατέντες

> Λοιπον καταρχην αυτο ειναι φετ οχι τρανζιστορ.



Καλά ντε, μη βαράς, είμαι νιούφης!!!
Δεν πειράζει, θα πάω αύριο να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα που λέει το σχήμα, απλά επειδη δεν είχα τι να κάνω είπα μήπως το έφτιαχνα με αυτό!!
Δηλαδή δεν είναι on/off αυτό αλλά κάτι σαν αυτόματο ποτενσιόμετρο;

----------


## michaelcom

> Καλά ντε, μη βαράς, είμαι νιούφης!!!
> Δεν πειράζει, θα πάω αύριο να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα που λέει το σχήμα, απλά επειδη δεν είχα τι να κάνω είπα μήπως το έφτιαχνα με αυτό!!
> Δηλαδή δεν είναι on/off αυτό αλλά κάτι σαν αυτόματο ποτενσιόμετρο;



Ααχαχα οχι οχι εγω δεν βαραω εδω μεσα αλλοι βαρανε :P Φιλικα σου μιλαω παντα!

Αν εχεις παντως παλιες πλακετες/τροφοδοτικα/μητρικες μπορεις να ξεχαρβαλωσεις κανα φετακι να κανεις δουλεια.

Αν και εμενα αυτο το σχηματικο δεν μου πολυ αρεσει και ισως να θες και ψηχτρα για να ψηξεις το φετ, αλλα σιγουρα δουλευει.

----------


## Πατέντες

Δεν κρατάω πολλές πλακέτες αλλά, κάνα πυκνωτάκι καμιά αντίσταση ότι αξίζει!!!
Ναι, θα δώ κάτι παλιές που έχω..... Σας αφήνω πάω για χειρουργείο :Lol: 
Αν θέλει ψύκτρα θα βάλω από κάτι παλιές κάρτες γραφικών.

----------


## Πατέντες

http://www.nxp.com/products/thyristo....html#overview
Μου κάνει αυτό;

----------


## ultra

To fet δουλευει στην ενεργο περιοχη και γι αυτο ζεσταινεται αρκετα.
Το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο και με την παραμικρη μεταβολη της τασης των 12V.

----------


## Πατέντες

> To fet δουλευει στην ενεργο περιοχη και γι αυτο ζεσταινεται αρκετα.



Πιστεύεις ότι θα έχω θέμα με την θερμοκρασία ή με μια ψύκτρα θα είναι όλα καλά;




> Το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο και με την παραμικρη μεταβολη της τασης των 12V.



Ρευμα θα δίνω απο εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## michaelcom

> http://www.nxp.com/products/thyristo....html#overview
> Μου κάνει αυτό;



Κοιτα να δεις παλι κακος θα γινω.

Αυτο ειναι triac :P αν το τρανζιστορ δεν σου εκανε μια αυτο δεν σου κανει 100000000

----------


## Πατέντες

Ok παω για shopping αυριο!!!  :Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------

